
SF built one new home for every 10.4 new jobs last year - baron816
https://sf.curbed.com/2017/12/15/16782272/san-francisco-planning-commission-commerce-industry-inventory
======
dingdongding
What they also need to present is how much lag they have towards demand and
supply of housing and how city is improving or not improving that balance.

